# Capturar lo que se envia por Puerto Paralelo a la impresora



## ranabdiel (Ene 23, 2010)

el objetivo es. Capturar los datos que son enviados a la impresora esta esta conectada a una central hardware especial de recepcion de señales.. captura diferentes datos.. e imprime los mismos..  

puede capturar un numero de telefono enviado desde uno de los nodos, o capturar los diferentes codigos que son enviados de los mismos.. 

todavia nose exactamente si envie archivos y solo datos..

pero creo q es mas o menos la misma logica..(espero no estar equivocado xd..)

El objetivo es sustituir la impresora y poner un capturador que guardara en una base de datos, los codigos recibidos..

Que me recomiendan??


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 25, 2010)

Claro que se puede, pero, como dices, tendras una cantidad de datos y hasta codigos de comando de la impresora, como saltar pagina, retornar el carro, etc. Salu2.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 25, 2010)

Quieres hacer un data logger. Me parece que ya lo tienes hecho.. cuando instalas la impresora le dices que vaya a un archivo y te genera un archivo de texto o csv


----------



## ranabdiel (Ene 26, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Quieres hacer un data logger. Me parece que ya lo tienes hecho.. cuando instalas la impresora le dices que vaya a un archivo y te genera un archivo de texto o csv



lo del data logger. e estado leyendo un poco como q si es mas o menos eso..seguire leyendo..

pero no entendi eso de

*cuando instalas la impresora le dices que vaya a un archivo y te genera un archivo de texto o csv*

Gracias por responder


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 26, 2010)

ranabdiel: Si nos dieras mas detalles de la "central hardware" podria ser mas facil buscar una solucion. Esa central es programable ?. Salu2.


----------



## ranabdiel (Ene 26, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> ranabdiel: Si nos dieras mas detalles de la "central hardware" podria ser mas facil buscar una solucion. Esa central es programable ?. Salu2.



No estoy muy seguro pero se me hace q*UE* esta es la maquina que se utilizara.. con la cual trabajaremos..







espero encontrar a alguien que ya aya trabajado con ella . o con alguna parecida


+++++++++++++++++++++++++
encontre un poco mas de informacion. ya sobre esa ma*QU*ina. espero puedan ayudarme
http://alarmsbc.com/tech/pdf/overslr.pdf

se comunica por puerto serie a la computadora, pero de igual manera no e trabajado con puertos xd.. si ahi algo q*UE* facilite el trabajo seria de gran ayuda..

de antemano gracias por contestar..


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 27, 2010)

Que es? una central de alarma para monitoreo? Cuando instalas la impresora en windows te fijas en un lugar dice "imprimir en un archivo" como opcion. Todo lo que capture en el puerto lo manda a un archivo sea por serie o paralelo. Sino tendras que hacer una aplicacion que este "escuchando" el puerto serie o paralelo para capturar lo que viene y generar un archivo


----------



## ranabdiel (Ene 27, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Que es? una central de alarma para monitoreo? Cuando instalas la impresora en windows te fijas en un lugar dice "imprimir en un archivo" como opcion. Todo lo que capture en el puerto lo manda a un archivo sea por serie o paralelo. Sino tendras que hacer una aplicacion que este "escuchando" el puerto serie o paralelo para capturar lo que viene y generar un archivo



asi es es una central de alarma..

_osea q debe de traer drivers con los cuales generaria archivos en el PC..???_

el detalle aki es yo todavia no e visto personalmente la central.. solo hemos hablado del proyecto, eso es lo primero q quiere que haga el proyecto, saber q datos envia, e identificar de donde viene y el tipo de alarma y esas cosas. Para capturarlas en la computadora y guardarlas en una base de datos, dentro de otras muchas funciones que quieren que haga..


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 28, 2010)

Para un puerto paralelo o serial no hace falta drivers. El cable y listo. Los datos que va registrar es: ID Usuario, el evento y supongo que el numero telefonico.

Te recomiendo que hagan o compren una aplicacion que directamente este escuchando esos puertos asi generas la base de datos. Si solamente lees el puerto y generas un archivo de texto TXT tendras despues que exportarlo a una base de datos para que despues con alguna rutina/sistema tengas los resultados esperados


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola ranabdiel: Estudiado el manual que indicaste, encuentro que esa unidad tiene una manera de comunicarse con una computadora, a traves de puertos seriales mientras que, por el puerto paralelo lo hace con la impresora.

Asi las cosas, solo necesitas conectar una PC a uno de los puertos seriales y activarlo y en la PC correr algun programa del tipo "terminal serial" como el Hyperterminal de Windows y la informacion de la central va a parar a la PC, que es lo que consultaste. Salu2


----------



## ranabdiel (Feb 3, 2010)

a lo mejor voy ahcer una pregunta basica.. pero de verdad q no tengo idea de los puertos..

el puerto RS-232C es un poco mas grande q el RS-232?

el RS-232C es como el puerto del joystick? la vdd q no tengo idea .. 

lo q pasa es q tengo una compu viejita y es con la q haremos pruebas..

de antemano gracias.. espero no pecar de inocente,, ejejje


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 4, 2010)

No te preocupes... Mira si en la parte trasera de la central hay unos conectores como los de las imagenes adjuntas. Obviamente, en la unidad, estarán incrustados y deberian estar identificados con alguna leyenda (dime cúal). 

Del mismo modo, debes mirar en tu vieja PC si hay unos conectores similares. Si es asi, ya solo resta conseguir/hacer el cable de conexion entre puertos y habilitar la comunicacion.

RS232 es lo mismo que RS232C.
Salu2


----------



## ranabdiel (Feb 20, 2010)

ahora mi duda es que conecte un cable serial db9, al cual le tuve q poner un adaptador db25 porq mi compu no tiene serial db25, y la compu no lee nada de datos ni siquiera basura, que nmas tengo que hacerle se supone ya configure la central, y prende y apaga el foquito Tx, pero la compu nada.. 


en el manual dice q no se debe de usar un  cable null modem, que significa exactamente eso?

espero puedan ayudarme.

de antemano gracias espero pronta respuesta.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 22, 2010)

ranabdiel: En que manual encontraste eso, porque en el link que diste no hay nada sobre eso ?.

Es posible que el cable que hiciste no quedo bien hecho y por eso no captas si la central esta enviando.

Pudiera ser tambien que esta mal configurado el puerto COM en ambos equipos: la central y la PC. En ambas deben ser el mismo COM.

Si tienes un osciloscopio intenta ver las señales que salen del COM de la central cuando envias algo para corroborar que funciona.

Puedes enviar unas fotos de la pantalla de la central y del PC que muestren las configuraciones de los puertos ?.

Salu2.


----------



## ranabdiel (Feb 26, 2010)

se supone que esta configurada conforme dice el manual, pero como q falta algo. encontre un prototipo en internet el cual adapte para q estuviera leyendo el puerto infinitamente, y con ayuda de otra herramienta la cual monitorea tambien el puerto solamente detecta un codigo

@ 1010  algo asi creo.(ahorita no la tengo a la mano). que eso sale cuando enciende el led del Tx. cada q enciende aparece eso, supongo q si ahi señal..

en cuanto al cable es un cable comprado en Steren(tienda de electronica) no lo hice. pero como la central tiene un db25, y la compu donde probamos es  db9, compre un cable db9 con adaptador a db25. no estoy seguro q funcione igual pero hasta q lo compre me puse a pensar en eso.

otra cosa, por ahi e leido y ahi drivers para determinadas maquinas de las mismas de surgard, no e encontrado alguno q me diga especificamente q es para esta maquina. 

espero puedan ayudarme. ya no se q mas hacer. si alguien tiene otro manual o algo donde me explique mejor como configurarlo estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 27, 2010)

Abre el hyperterminal del windows y configura el puerto donde tengas puesto el cable a la central. Configura para que lea el puerto. Apaga y prende la central a ver que dato te tira y postea. En el manual que dice al respecto a la configuracion del puerto? algo como 9600, n, 8, 1


----------



## ranabdiel (Mar 1, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Abre el hyperterminal del windows y configura el puerto donde tengas puesto el cable a la central. Configura para que lea el puerto. Apaga y prende la central a ver que dato te tira y postea. En el manual que dice al respecto a la configuracion del puerto? algo como 9600, n, 8, 1




si dice  q configuracion poner ya lo hemos configurado tal cual, hemos usado 2 programas para monitorear, el prototipo modificado por nosotros, y uno completo bajado de internet ahorita no tengo a la mano el nombre.. pero como te digo solo recibia  @101  cada q encendia el led,,  y el monitor bajado mostraba q se actualizaba q si estaba leyendo pero el prototipo pa lo unico q sirvio fue para abrir el puerto..

como ultimo dato..  al parecer la central espera una notificacion de regreso pero de igual manera andamos averiguando q es lo q pide..


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 2, 2010)

Que configuracion dice? Cuando te llega @101 que escribe dentro de la central? es decir recibe el dato bien solo que cuando lo quiere reportar te llega esa basura?

Postea el manual de la central o link. El fabricante que dice cuando le consultaron?

De que puerto estamos hablando? el serial o el paralelo


----------



## ranabdiel (Mar 8, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Que configuracion dice? Cuando te llega @101 que escribe dentro de la central? es decir recibe el dato bien solo que cuando lo quiere reportar te llega esa basura?
> 
> Postea el manual de la central o link. El fabricante que dice cuando le consultaron?
> 
> De que puerto estamos hablando? el serial o el paralelo



es comunicacion serial.
el manual no lo tengo en archivo solo impreso.
arriba ahi un link de uno parecido tiene algunas cosas diferentes.

ahora mi duda es.. q no puedo hacer bien la comunicacion.. q me recomiendan hacer.. no hay nadie q aya trabajado con ese tipo de alarmas ..

ya no encuentro q mas hacer..


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 9, 2010)

Sin el manual no puedo decirte mas nada. Scanealo o tipealo. La parte de comunicaciones es la que hace falta ver que requisitos de puerto piden. Velocidad, paridad, etc. 

Con que programa ves @101? Estas conectado directo con un cable o a travez de un adaptador?


----------



## Lalozg86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey saludos a todos desde Costa Rica! y con la esperanza en que me puedan dar una mano...

Yo tambien estoy con un problema relacionado con como comunicar datos de impresion. Lo que intento hacer es una comunicación "PC-PIC-Motores". Primero enviar datos del PC como normalmente se envían cuando uno quiere imprimir, luego que el PIC16F877 los capte por medio del puerto serial y finalmente que el PIC active unos motores para una función determinada. Principalmente lo que quiero captar son imagenes, procesarlas como datos que se almacenen en el pic y que luego el pic active unos motores para reproducir esa imagen, casi una "Impresora Casera" o un "Plotter".

-Para la captación de los datos en la PC tenia en mente usar "LabView" para que de alguna manera pudiera facilitar la conversión de pixeles a datos.
-Tambien tenia dudas sobre si tendría que crear mi propio Driver para los motores con "WinDriver"?
-No se si con solo conectar la computadora desde el puerto serial hasta el pic por RS232 ya los datos de la imagen van codificados como 1's y 0's?
-Tambien tengo serias dudas sobre si la memoria del PIC16F877 pueda aguantar tal cantidad de información?

Alguna opinion, ayuda o sugerencia son realmente bienvenidas. Gracias de antemano por su tiempo y que tengan buen día.


----------

